# 67 gto



## 67PONGOAT (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello,


I got a question im restoring my 67 and right now I don't have the space to keep the frame and the body in the garage. So I have moved the body outside and put a large tarp over it. Will it be ok out there for a while?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In my past experience, no. Tarps trap moisture and encourage rodent infestation. I've seen many,many outside-stored vehicles, bodies, and parts destroyed by the elements. You would be better off building a structure over the car, like one of those auto-tents. Better still to get it back inside somewhere.


----------

